# 101.8 degrees, feels like 106, anyone else out there melting?



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Holy cow its hot today. Went shopping for potting mix earlier, I about died in the green house section of Home Depot   

Its almost 5 pm and its 102. Anyone else out there hot? My air conditioning can't keep up in this old apartment. I can barely get it under 81 in the house. 

And this is just the beginning here in Texas. Groans.


----------



## teashopgirl (Dec 8, 2011)

It's almost 90 in Wisconsin, which is pretty toasty for us. I'm hiding out in the A/C for now. I might poke my nose out a bit later to go to the gym, but that's about it. 

Stay cool if you can!


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I bought a bucket of ice cream after I got done at Home Depot. I don't usually buy ice cream  . 

I am just throwing things out on my electric Foreman grill I have outside on the balcony for dinner.  I walked out there barefoot and smoke was coming off my feet on the cement   I do not want to heat up the kitchen, its one of the warmest spots in the apartment as its farthest away from the cool air. The coolest spot is my cats bathroom and hallway  

I am waiting for the big cool down tomorrow, down to 95 degrees.  

When I was at the Home Depot, I went to the kitchen section and stuck my head in one of their side by side fridges.  

How did people live here in this area before air conditioning.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

In the 90s here in northern VA and humid.  Yuck.  My sister-in-law fainted yesterday at the Girl Scout centennial on the Mall....

Betsy


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

Seattle area at 4:45PM : outside 66, inside 67.  Tomorrow my iPhone says the high will be 72.

A few folk around here are bellyaching about Summer never starting, but I'm rather happy.  I used to live in the DC Metro and hated the hot humid months.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

It was around 93 here today in northern Indiana. While it was still plenty hot, we didn't have the high humidity we usually have with it, so it was actually pleasant if you were in the shade. Our biggest problem here right now is lack of rain. Grass is turning brown already and that doesn't usually happen until late July or August. If we don't get some predicted rain on Monday we won't have to worry about ANY grass later this summer.


----------



## C.F. (Jan 6, 2011)

I could not get cool today. It was in the nineties and way too humid. The AC is working overtime and I've been drinking loads of ice water. Still, I was hot and sticky all day. I can't believe it's only the start of summer.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

At 9pm it was still 95. Now at a little after 10 its 90. 

According to the local news, last time it was this hot this early on this day was 1948.

All our grass around here was dead last year. We had no rain. It was bad. It smelled like dead things everywhere we went. 

I am northern european, I don't think I am made for this weather  . Although I wasn't made for the cold either, so I guess I'll take this over freezing. 

I love spring, all 2 weeks of it we have down here.  

At least my container plants are happy. Peppers, tomatoes. My chives not so much. I had to bring those in as they were literally cooking out there. 

I am even putting water out for the squirrels. Next to the old bread I feed them.


----------



## Hadou (Jun 1, 2011)

In Vegas, it's been "cool" the last couple days.  But, I'm sure that we'll get right back to the temperatures of "look, the cat is melting" 24 hours a day soon.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

T.L. Haddix said:


> That would be fine with me - no grass to have to cut. I'd save oodles of $$$ having it cut. Of course, I hate to see the crops get destroyed. So in the grand scheme of things, I guess I'd rather see the rain and green grass than the crops fail.
> 
> I didn't think it got that hot and humid in northern Indiana - thought the humidity was more for us southerners.


Around here everyone is wishing they had grass to cut right now. Walking on brown grass is not comfortable. Mowing is much preferred to no grass.

Oh yeah, high humidity is the norm for northern Indiana in the summer. We've been in the 80's & 90's most of the spring/summer.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

T.L. Haddix said:


> That would be fine with me - no grass to have to cut. I'd save oodles of $$$ having it cut.





KindleGirl said:


> Around here everyone is wishing they had grass to cut right now. Walking on brown grass is not comfortable. Mowing is much preferred to no grass.


Well, you know what they say...the grass is always greener... 

Betsy


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

We skipped spring this year and headed straight to summer! (I have to check but I think we hit 100 back in April. Fortunately it did go back to the 90s and 80s for a while.) I missed planting my garden before it became hot so I am waiting for July 4th weekend and monsoon! The rains cannot arrive too soon this year for me!


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

It is just about what I expect for June here in the Wash., D.C. area.
The last 2 weeks of July and the first 2 weeks of August are often more than 100 degrees in temperature and extremely high humidity.
Not pleasant, unless you really like to sweat.
But that is expected.
So high 80s seems reasonable for kinda mid-June.

Just sayin......


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

It's 73F here on the mountain in Tennessee. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I guess the big cool down didn't happen, its 99.5 and feels like 102  

And I was going to plant my last few poor plants in containers, now that I have soil. But my balconies get morning and early afternoon sun. Good for plants, not so good for human. 

For fun I need to take a picture of the peppers that are already in my box and the ones that still sit in their nursery containers.  

I am going to have to wait for later I guess. Although it was still pretty hot yesterday way into the evening. I could do one at a time and then run in to stick my head in the freezer.  

They say starting tomorrow cool down to 93 and then 91 degrees with a 20% chance of some rain on Thursday. Which means no rain. 

I am liking Ann in her mountain. I don't even remember what a mountain looks like. Its been so many years I seen one  

Its warmer at night here, than in the mountain apparently.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I moved from NC to CA bay area.  90 here is not the same because of low humidity and evenings are always pleasant but windy.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Still hot and now we are in peak time so the electric company turns our air conditioning off for savings time, or whatever they call it. They turn it off so many minutes in an hour which of course means that by the time it comes back on, it has to work to get the temp down again several degrees  

I didn't have a choice there, the apartments partnered with the electric company so we got fancy digital units. We only had that gauge before where you had to guess and anything from 65-85 looked the same basically. So the digital is kind of nice, I don't have to guess anymore.

I am guessing summer is here to stay


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> It's 73F here on the mountain in Tennessee.
> 
> Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


  



Betsy


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

It's going to be about 98 today in Chicago and then in the high-80s, low-90s all week.  Trying to think about fall and winter to try and stay cool.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

It's getting to triple digit. From Monday usual 80s and 60s evenings. That's N. California


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

We got about 30 seconds of rain this morning   Hoping for something more substantial today though. It is supposed to be in the 90's all week and we are already way too dry. They have banned fires of any kind here...no campfires, no fires in pits, no burning of any kind because things are so dry. They are withholding a ban on fireworks until it gets a little closer to the holiday, but it's not looking good unless we can get some rain here in northern IN. It may be our first 4th of July without fireworks, that I can ever remember anyway.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Here they have apparently outlawed any kind of grill, gas or charcoil on the premises of apartments. Some of our apartments are rather large, for apartments that is, so you see a lot of folks moving in from houses, so they bring with them the monster grills and the expectation they can do whatever they want like they could before. 

I watched people grill on their balcony, stairways etc. In the past you had to move your grill out into the grass area a certain distance away from the building, but people are too lazy, so they just grill happily away on their patios and balconies, with not a care of how they are endangering lives. 

We have had a lot of apartment fires in the city. We got a note from the leasing office that everyone has to get rid of their grills now. Not just storing them under the stairs, they have to be gone from the premises or pay $200-$2000 fine. They say its from the city fire whatever its called. They must have passed something new there. 

I for one like this. Its so hot and dry here and most of our siding is wood, old buildings. Doesn't take much to start a fire. 

I use a large Foreman grill on a stand. I have it on my balcony, but its electric so hopefully won't fall under the new rules. 

But lots of people still don't care. They'd rather endanger lives, before they give up doing whatever it is they want to do. Its all about them. So we have brushfires, apartment fires, housefires. 

We could use some rain here too.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

Temp hit 103 here yesterday...supposed to be 101 today.  Walking outside felt like walking into an oven.  We have very dry heat...feels like Las Vegas.  Staying inside as much as possible.  Thank goodness our high tomorrow is supposed to be 87.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

We're supposed to get up to 97F/98F the next couple of days here in NJ, with heat indexes in the low hundreds due to the humidity.


----------



## Geemont (Nov 18, 2008)

My iPhone says local temp is 57 at 3:10 pm and the sun is out.  Tomorrow the high is supposed to be 73.  We've yet to feel summer.  But it's better than being hot.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

It's the 7th level of Hell here in Chicago.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

It's 93 here in NYC.  It was in the 60s/70s and dry until yesterday when it started becoming humid.  Temp was in the 70s yesterday.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Today it is 90 with 95 expected.
Earlier "they" were hinting at 104 - but not now.


----------



## John Nelson (Jun 7, 2011)

It's in the 80's here...blue sky....perfect!
Summer in the Rockies of Utah are fabulous...... Not a big fan of the winter, but summer is glorious!

John


----------



## Annalog (Dec 28, 2008)

I was outside working in the garden when it was 99F in the shade at home in Benson, AZ. The thermometer reached 100F just after I came inside.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

103.3 right now         

Tomorrow expected 104. And the electric company has control over my air conditioning again this afternoon. They turn it on and off and on and off. So the temp can't go under 81 right now inside. I guess its better than rolling blackouts. 

Rain is needed though. Doesn't look good, a chance next Monday. Rest of the week the temps will be around 97-100 every day. But thats what every year here looks like it seems. I watered my plants on my balconies and stairs and it is breathtaking hot. Even my hot peppers are sweating  . I had to bring in some herbs, they were cooking out there. Chives are looking a bit limp now.


----------



## loonlover (Jul 4, 2009)

T.L. Haddix said:


> It's supposed to hit near 100 this week. No rain in sight, and the corn and soybeans are starting to brown up. I think this is going to be an ugly summer.


I agree about this being an ugly summer. LR set a high of 105 today. Intinst works by the airport where the reporting station is located so I know those hangars were hot when he got to work this afternoon. They are now air conditioned, but you can't really cool them down to a comfortable temp.

Highs for the next couple of days are back in the 90s, but that won't last long.


----------



## gina1230 (Nov 29, 2009)

We're suppose to hit 106 tomorrow, but it should cool back down to 100 by Saturday.


----------



## Andra (Nov 19, 2008)

Atunah, get some nice fans that will move the air around even when your AC is off (or set higher than you like).  That helps us since it feels cooler when the fan is blowing on us.


----------



## sheiler1963 (Nov 23, 2011)

I work in a giant refrigerator where it is 40 degrees all day. They I walk out into 110 with heat index and get into an even hotter car. I usually get woozy and sometimes I puke. It is what it is. When you're hot you're hot, when you're not you're not. 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bzewk-FMgS0


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

104° in Atlanta today, forecast 106° on Saturday. That's why we call it "Hotlanta."


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

JimC1946 said:


> 104° in Atlanta today, forecast 106° on Saturday. That's why we call it "Hotlanta."


You win  

We had a "coldfront", so only 97 today they say. And 40% chance of rain. We need more like predictions of 60% for them to become realtiy though. There was a short burst yesterday, barely enough to wet the road evenly.

It was really humid yesterday, right now its 91%. Everything feels sticky.


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I only wish I were truly melting like I feel I am!  That would be quite the diet boost...

We were in Toronto, Canada from Friday the 22nd until Thursday the 28th.  It was lovely weather there.  Then we got home to the triple digits, ugh.  Doesn't sound like there is much relief in sight and doesn't sound like the DC/Virginia area where I will be from the July 4-28 will be much different.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

High around 98 yesterday, with today through Monday forecast for the mid 90's. Not horrible, but with the typical NJ high humidity I definitely do not want to be outside, and I'm glad it looks like the lawn can go for a few more days without mowing.  (No, I do _not_ water it: why would I want to encourage it to need mowing more often?  )


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

The thermometer will peak at around 106° today. Our A/C was strained to the limit yesterday when it was "only" 104°. Ouch!


----------



## Indy (Jun 7, 2010)

Yesterday my FB friends were posting pics of their outdoor thermometers.  The highest I saw was 110, about twenty miles west of me.  Holy cow.  I hope my husky survives the summer!  I put ice cubes in his, and the cats', water bowls yesterday to give them something cool to play with.  I dunno how in the heck we are going to have a bbq july 4th!  Maybe we won't fire up the grill until about 7 pm.  I would consider doing a rain dance, only it's too hot to move.


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

We are on west coast which is one of the parts not affected by heat wave. Hang in there. I understand how humidity feels like after living for decades on the East coast. I still miss that green beauty.


----------



## Vegas_Asian (Nov 2, 2008)

Apparently in Vegas we have had between twenty to twenty five days over a hundred

Sent from my Desire HD using Tapatalk 2


----------



## JimC1946 (Aug 6, 2009)

The 106 degrees on Saturday was an all-time high for Atlanta.


----------



## KindleGirl (Nov 11, 2008)

We had in the 100's late last week and now it's only in the 90s, but so many in the area are without power and AC. The bad storm that went thru Friday knocked out 50% of the power in our county and many are still without it and most likely until Wednesday. The 91mph winds took down so many trees it is just a mess everywhere.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

Today we will set a new record - 9 consecutive days where the temperature has hit at least 95 degrees.  And it looks like we will go over 100 tomorrow.


----------



## Sandpiper (Oct 28, 2008)

We set all-time high in Chicago on 4th and/or 5th.  Above 100 today and now tomorrow also.  Predicting a little cooler (80s) on Sunday.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

95F today in south NJ, forecasting 102F tomorrow, then cooling off to 94F on Sunday.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

We were plenty hot in New York, but today on our deck (in the sun right now) it's 100 degrees.  Shade is heading over the thermometer, it'll be interesting to see how it changes...

Betsy


----------



## Ann Herrick (Sep 24, 2010)

We are just starting to get summer here in Oregon, should be in the 80s today. I totally sympathize with those of you in the hot, humid areas. I remember back East when it would get even into the 90s how miserable it could be, so over 100 must be horrible! Hope it cools down real soon!


----------



## *DrDLN* (dr.s.dhillon) (Jan 19, 2011)

I lived on east coast in NC, I don't remember triple digit that long. That beautiful greenery is due to humidity but not good for people in summer. I miss that greenery in CA. But temp is very pleasant around Bay area.


----------



## prairiesky (Aug 11, 2009)

14 consecutive days of 100 or more in Pueblo, Colorado.  Finally broke yesterday at 97.  Hot, hot, hot!  The highest was 106 two days in a row.


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

It's 97 degrees in NYC now (2pm).  I think this is the hottest day for this year.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

Even my friend Fred the Squirrel is hot. He is laying on my balcony chair.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I am pretty sure "he" turned out to be a "she", but it'll stay Fred.  . Fred started to come by when he was just a baby. I have many visitors each day. I put out old bread, old apples and such. And they have a water bowl.  . I even know which tree which one lives in.  

But Fred is my favorite. Waits every morning for me to open my blinds and put out food. 

Its so hot they just lay down flat on anything they can, concrete, grass, my chair. 

I also have a girl Cardinal visiting each day and talk to me and my cat. She too takes bread.


----------



## Iwritelotsofbooks (Nov 17, 2010)

Since I moved to Palm Desert, summer has become my least favorite season.  Feels like it's been 110 every day since May.  At least it's a dry heat though.


----------



## Atunah (Nov 20, 2008)

I just burned the bottom of my feet  .
Its 105.3, feels like 110 and I was watering some of my plants. Barefoot on my balconies. Concrete and the stairs are like little cobble rocks stuck together. Ouch Ouch Ouch. 

I never managed to do that before. Its so hot my car is falling apart. The mirror that is on the sunshade thingy just fell out. Its like the glue just gave out. I see other materials trying to let lose  . My car is in the hot sun all day, its all the parking I have. 

And they are shutting off my air conditioner off again for savings time  . I am about to rip all my clothes off. 

My north european bones are not made for this oven.    

I have a sunburn on the top of my feet, just from walking to the mailbox. I mean really?


----------



## balaspa (Dec 27, 2009)

It has finally dropped into the 70s here in Chicago.  It's been fantastic.  We've also had quite a bit of rain, which is needed.  This summer cannot end fast enough for me.


----------

